# New picS



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey every one please take a look at my new pics of my pigeons http://community.webshots.com/user/Pigeon_collector?vhost=community tell me what you think


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh and We are Currently building a coop/loft in my garage for my pigeons we just need one side wall and the door up and then a divider and then supplys/ then after im done i will let me pigeons in and take more pics


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you very much for sharing it appears although you have 4 breeds of pigeons in your coop. All are adorable. But I love the oriental frills and the fantails. Not a big fan of the figuriut(dont know how to spell it)'s though. And racers/homers are always a hit. 

Loved your birds, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

whats a figurit? I only have Chinese owls, homers, indian fantails, american fantails, old style frills and old german owls


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Its a type of owl I believe. I think that might be It im not sure. 

And I would like to Notify you that I used one of your pictures and drew it pencil. I will post my drawing and your picture once Im done with all the birds Ive drawn. But your the 2nd one  so feel privlaged .

Its #067


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Okay have fun drawing him


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You've got some prreeettyy birds  

Michael - Could you have ment Figurita? It's pretty close to what you said 
http://startailpigeons.hypermart.net/Figurita 1.jpg
My book says they came from ancient Tunisian Owls, so I guess they are a type of owl.
The Valencian Figurita is sometimes called the Valencian Frill too.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Ooooh...it looks like you have a couple of red heads! Some of the patterns on those wings are just beautiful. You have a beautiful group of birds.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

hey, what's wrong with figuritas i have some and love them.
daryl
but then, i never met a pigeon i didn't love.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

pigeonmama said:


> hey, what's wrong with figuritas i have some and love them.
> daryl
> *but then, i never met a pigeon i didn't love*.


Me too.  

All of your pigeons look lovely and happy. You are doing a great job, and the new loft sounds good too.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I dont know what I ment. 

This thread got so active all of a sudden.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm waiting to see your art workkkk


----------

